# Device to allow people to walk on walls



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/02/100201184115.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I'm going to have the Spider Man theme song stuck in my head

Boy, you wouldn't want to have a power failure with these when you're halfway up the side of a building. That could be painful.


----------

